# New puppy/potty training



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh dear I know this is frustrating. At this point if she isn't alerting you then I would be very routinized about when you take her out: on waking, after eating, after play time. Consider starting potty on command so that your trips outside are productive. We have never used potty bells, but we were super reliable about routine schedules for potty trips and we kept them very business-like, no playing or random running around. I hope that helps, sorry not to have a miraculous idea.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i don't have a quick fix to offer. but it sounds like she thinks it's okay to pee in the house. so i would start with scrupulously cleaning up after her, using something like nature's miracle to eliminate the odor the dog can detect but we can't. then perhaps take part of a correctly used potty pad and try to transfer a small bit of urine to the pad. place the pad near or on the way to the door. put some bells on the door handle. if you catch her before she goes, ring the bell and take her outside. just remember that a young puppy does not have the control of an older dog. my dog learned to ring the bell, but he was five months old when i got him.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Most puppy don’t give any sign, they just go. Just take her out at least 12 times a day, it’s the only way.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Gracie is 14 weeks now, she still has occasional accidents during the day, but it’s usually when I’m distracted and don’t take her out enough. I feel your pain....just when I think we’ve turned the corner, and let my guard down, voila- a little present! 

I’m also probably giving her too much freedom, as she’s now melded into the pack of the three other dogs. The bonus to that is she models their behavior, but I was thinkng the other day that she may have too much freedom now. She really is still a baby..although a whirling dervish of a baby!

I have been lucky that she hasn’t had accidents at night in the crate.

I only raised one other small puppy, who was ten weeks, and the formula that worked for us was out every one- two hours when awake, and out after a good period of play or a nap. Lots of praise when they go. Doing pretty much the same thing now.

Good luck, we’re feeling potty training blues too here.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I have found is all about schedule and consistency. . I always feed at same time and have a potty routine. Early on puppyhood it is very frequent, once they have idea I space it a bit longer. Also confinement when you cannot will help. For instance when you came home from dog sitter, I first would have gone to her potty area, if she didn't go I'd go into the house put my stuff up watch carefully maybe even hold her then go back out till she went. Then the praise and back in for some free time. I also don't do "playtime" outside until they potty and learn what they are going outside for. We do playtime inside during that time. They smart, she will get it really fast, but it will be awhile until trustworthy. Eventually she may alert you, some never do. Renn gets in front of me and barks at me. I learned that means he wants a drink or wants to go out. My other dogs just stand at the door looking out but say nothing. LOL


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

i have a service bell for milo. its the cutest thing ever! i have it by the door to the deck/yard. however this can also be annoying since poodles are smart so they will ring the bell just to go outside which is the case with milo. when its the dead of winter here, he will only ring to go outside to eliminate. but now with the sun shining, though still really cold. he rings it several times a day. my theory is he is checking if its warm enough to sun himself on the deck.

since you live in an apartment. you can still use bells, but i'd put the potty pad where there's a door to go to it, maybe laundry room or garage.etc. put the bell by this door and instead of going down to the grassy area. bring her to the door, ring the bell, goes potty and treat. she may look confused but eventually she will learn, she ring bell, potty, she gets a treat. this is not trained in its entirety though, i broke it down part by part till milo gets it. you will still get her to pee on the grassy area when you are outside. though some dogs eventually hate the potty pad and wont pee on it. milo wont pee on it anymore at home or when we are traveling. nevermind if its -50C outside, that dog still is going to go outside, pee and run back in super quick. however he will pee on the pad if we visit 2 of his best friend, a boston terrier and a brussels griffon who pees on a pad.

for me, it has worked really well because we bring this service bell to our friends house, hotels, my in laws house, etc, we put the bell by the door and he rings it every time he needs to go out to pee. his walk routine is very regimented...means pee/poo first before we get to run around and have fun. have a elimination command.

good luck!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I used potty bells starting with puppyhood. There can be confusion about going out to potty and ringing the bells just to go outside. No potty and I would bring him in quick. Eventually he made the connection (fairly quickly I think) Asta still uses his bell but when I am in bed he will nudge my hand. If I do not respond to this he will go and ring his bells. Asta is now 4 years old and he has had his potty bells right from the time we first got him home at about 8 weeks.


----------

